# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Psychose zonder medicatie

## azerty

Ik had graag eens geweten wat de ervaringen zijn van mensen die een psychose hebben gehad en die het na een tijdje is gelukt om op eigen houtje zonder medicijnen te genezen van de psychose..

Alvast bedankt !!

----------


## suuuus

nou op eigen houtje gaat het je niet lukken hoor dan zul je echt wel hulp moeten zoeken...

----------


## John_Swain

> Ik had graag eens geweten wat de ervaringen zijn van mensen die een psychose hebben gehad en die het na een tijdje is gelukt om op eigen houtje zonder medicijnen te genezen van de psychose..
> 
> Alvast bedankt !!


Oei,
Als je dat wilt moet je zeker niet Hardleers zijn...
En zal het zeker jaren duren voordat je er zelf bovenop komen...
Als je dan al niet weer gaat terug vallen in het zelfde...
Hulp is daarom nooit verkeert met dit soort dingen...

----------

